# Vintage Radio's



## kcvet

from days gone by. but their still in demand by collectors today






























they had the most beautiful tone. 



and TV's I remember watching




















you can check em out here

http://www.antiqueradio.org/gallery.htm

just about everything. I would luv to have one of those old console radio's. im sure many of you remember this age


----------



## Meanderer

I had a few old radios over the years.  Had a Zenith that looked like a jukebox.  Back when radio shack had tube-tester machines for radio tubes.  They were huge! I played radio shows on cassette tapes over it. 

It was identical to this one:


----------



## kcvet

Zenith console radio. my late uncle had 3 console radios. i fixed em for him. sure would like to have them today


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kcvet

SeaBreeze said:


>



bet that was fun to tear down and fix


----------



## Meanderer

Interesting they say radio clock instead of clock radio.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I remember when my father brought home a tiny AM transistor raido back in the 50s.  He said I could listen to it if I wanted to, and I was so careful with it, handled it like it was a piece of gold, lol.  Ahhh...the simple pleasures of the good ol' days. :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer

SeaBreeze said:


> I remember when my father brought home a tiny AM transistor raido back in the 50s.  He said I could listen to it if I wanted to, and I was so careful with it, handled it like it was a piece of gold, lol.  Ahhh...the simple pleasures of the good ol' days. :sentimental:


When our Daughter was about 12, she had a tiny transistor radio about the size of a pack of cigs, and carried it to school.  She had her name on it on the outside, but one day it disappeared and reappeared as another girl's possession.  There was no name on the radio and the girl told the teacher it was HERS.  Our clever girl spoke up and said: "look in the battery compartment"! ....and there it was....her second name tape, hidden away.  Her radio went home with her.


----------



## JustBonee

Good story Jim!


----------



## kcvet

everybody on the school bus had one hanging out the windows. this is how we found out about the JFK assassination. in study hall we could use it provided we had the earphone.


----------



## Falcon

Many of those early radios were like pieces of furniture.


----------



## kcvet

Falcon said:


> Many of those early radios were like pieces of furniture.



console TV's were the most popular for conversion

from this







to this


----------



## Geezerette

That little girl sitting in front of the radio could have been me in the 1940's. I really believed there were tiny people living behind the  fabric, doing all talking, singing etc, and one day I got hold of a scissors & cut open the fabric so I could play with them! Did I ever get whaled for that , but my folks got some similar cloth & fixed it. Am really sorry I gave away my last "real" radios.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8414


----------



## Mirabilis

I remember when I was little listening to the radio at home.  Mom, my sister and I would listen quietly listen to the radios shows (sometimes soaps!) while we washed clothes (by hand), ironed them (gasp) and folded them.  At night, they used to play awesome war stories and that's how we would go to sleep as well.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

When I was a little girl, my dad had what I thought was the most amazing radio in the world. It had the regular AM stations, but it also had a shortwave band. Sometimes he would turn on the shortwave and we listened to what sounded like Chinese, and other strange and wonderful languages. Mostly, it wasn't anything that we could understand, but it was sure a lot of fun listening to it anyway.
The radio had a big bright green "eye" that would get wider and narrower as he tuned it in to the station. Sometimes, the radio made really weird sounds as he was finding the station and getting it tuned in.

My favorite singer was (of course) Roy Rogers, and I loved it when the announcer of KSPT, our local radio station would say that they were "calling Roy Rogers up to the mike".  I envisioned the radio station with all the singers just sitting around there waiting to be "called up to the mike".

One day, my dad had to go to the station, and asked if I wanted to go along. I was beside myself with joy !  Roy Rogers ! 
I was going to see Roy Rogers, and maybe even watch him sing.
 I could hardly wait to get there ! ! 
Finally, we walked inside, and I looked around, but there were NO singers, and NO Roy Rogers, anywhere. Finally, I tugged on Daddy's sleeve, and whispered "Where is Roy Rogers at ?"  
He gave me a blank look, so I had to explain that I wanted to meet Roy Rogers and watch him sing. How disappointed I was when the announcer gently explained to me that none of the singers were really there, and he was just playing records.
Radio was never the same for me again.....


----------



## Pappy

What a disappointment that must have been. I worked real hard delivering papers so that I could buy my first, own radio. It was a yellow Airline table model from Montgomery Wards. I couldn't  get too much as far as reception goes but enjoyed listening to the old, old shows that were popular at the time.


----------



## kcvet

Happyflowerlady said:


> When I was a little girl, my dad had what I thought was the most amazing radio in the world. It had the regular AM stations, but it also had a shortwave band. Sometimes he would turn on the shortwave and we listened to what sounded like Chinese, and other strange and wonderful languages. Mostly, it wasn't anything that we could understand, but it was sure a lot of fun listening to it anyway.
> The radio had a big bright green "eye" that would get wider and narrower as he tuned it in to the station. Sometimes, the radio made really weird sounds as he was finding the station and getting it tuned in.
> 
> My favorite singer was (of course) Roy Rogers, and I loved it when the announcer of KSPT, our local radio station would say that they were "calling Roy Rogers up to the mike".  I envisioned the radio station with all the singers just sitting around there waiting to be "called up to the mike".
> 
> One day, my dad had to go to the station, and asked if I wanted to go along. I was beside myself with joy !  Roy Rogers !
> I was going to see Roy Rogers, and maybe even watch him sing.
> I could hardly wait to get there ! !
> Finally, we walked inside, and I looked around, but there were NO singers, and NO Roy Rogers, anywhere. Finally, I tugged on Daddy's sleeve, and whispered "Where is Roy Rogers at ?"
> He gave me a blank look, so I had to explain that I wanted to meet Roy Rogers and watch him sing. How disappointed I was when the announcer gently explained to me that none of the singers were really there, and he was just playing records.
> Radio was never the same for me again.....



I remember the green eye



I used to be an amateur radio operator in my younger days. I talked to people worlwide. staying up all night. that was the best time for communications. so i was an RM in the Navy during the war.


----------



## MrJim

kcvet said:


> everybody on the school bus had one hanging out the windows. this is how we found out about the JFK assassination. in study hall we could use it provided we had the earphone.



Those little late 50's - early 60's transistor (or "tramp's sister's" as Dennis the Menace called them) radios are quite collectible, too.

I still have one of these:






The Toshiba 6TP-309A. It was my sister's when we were kids, then she gave it to me. Used to lay awake at night before going to sleep, listening to the "King Biscuit Flour Hour". I never realized it was " flour" & not "flower". I thought " King Biscuit Flower Hour" was some kind of hippie thing!!! 

Amongst collectors, it is one of the more popular ones, but it had the misfortune of being the "A"model of the one that is considered the holy grail of transistor radio collectors.

That one being the Toshiba 6TP-309...






I also have one of these...






It's worth just about exactly what my dad paid for it back in the early 50's... about $50.


----------



## kcvet

MrJim said:


> Those little late 50's - early 60's transistor (or "tramp's sister's" as Dennis the Menace called them) radios are quite collectible, too.
> 
> I still have one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Toshiba 6TP-309A. It was my sister's when we were kids, then she gave it to me. Used to lay awake at night before going to sleep, listening to the "King Biscuit Flour Hour". I never realized it was " flour" & not "flower". I thought " King Biscuit Flower Hour" was some kind of hippie thing!!!
> 
> Amongst collectors, it is one of the more popular ones, but it had the misfortune of being the "A"model of the one that is considered the holy grail of transistor radio collectors.
> 
> That one being the Toshiba 6TP-309...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth just about exactly what my dad paid for it back in the early 50's... about $50.



do the small ones still work?? I had a Hallicrafter short wave and a home made transmitter


----------



## kcvet

:sunglass:


----------



## MrJim

kcvet said:


> do the small ones still work?? I had a Hallicrafter short wave and a home made transmitter



Well I only ever had the one that's like the top one. 

The two below it are examples of the model I don't have.

But the one I have still works.

Only picks up AM stations, though.

That Hallicrafter I have is a short wave too, but I don't have a transmitter.

Has tubes inside it.


----------



## Pappy

Back in the 60's, my wife worked for GE and got me this short wave radio at the employee price. I had a great time listening to broadcasts all over the world.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Back in the 60's, my wife worked for GE and got me this short wave radio at the employee price. I had a great time listening to broadcasts all over the world.



Pappy, I have a 45 record titled "The Amazing World of Short Wave Radio", and then there are transmissions from the South Pole "Little America" and a high altitude balloon etc.  It was exciting stuff!


----------

